# Five today



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Had off in the PM so went to C C and ended up with five
31.5,38,42,47 & 46.5 no pic of the little guy


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats Mason, what an awesome day, the 47 has some serious weight on her! Congrats! I had another friend do well who was fishing a central lake, he landed 3 but he said he had 4 others on that came off! Must have been a good day to be on the water with some activity. Did you lose any others?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Graet day on the water Mason!! You da man!!

Salmonid


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Showed the pics to my wife and she said that they look like they could bite your head off. LOL. Hey Mason, you know what?? Those get you a big ATTA BOY!! :B


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Congrats Mason


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great fish, Things are girthy to!


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice!!! Good job!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know you wanna see me catch one on the fly outta your boat... 

I'll throw in my professional photography services for free. 






Nice work!


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow what a great day of fishing congrats. Those are some hawgs. I am headed out to WB tomorrow hope to do half as well it would be a good finish to 2012.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice fish
Any more information for a non musky guy.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Hellava Day men!! Nice fish there too!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Good stuff!


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok Mason:

- What lure were you using?

- What line did you have?

- Rod/reel combo?

- What knot did you use to connect the leader?

- Were the trees happy or sad?

- Depth of water in relationship to Mt. Everest on the 3rd full moon of the most recent even-odd year?












Just kidding. Great catches!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

COngrats Mason on the fish , one heck of a finish to 2012 for ya .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome, awesome, awesome! I am sure that made up for a LOT of fishless days.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Burks said:


> Ok Mason:
> 
> - What lure were you using? One with hooks
> 
> ...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

If the Muskie is the fish of 10,000 casts, you must plumb tuckered out!

A great day, you certainly have earned the right to have those.


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

Good fortune was with me today and I caught a very healthy 48".


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Musky Addict said:


> Good fortune was with me today and I caught a very healthy 48".


Sweet, any porn?


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

Lets see if this works for my bad picture with chair in the way.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

No sweat, I got lots of less then perfect pics. It's tough to take a good pic by yourself... Good lookin fish with a nice paint job on it


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Must of been those missing guides, gave the lures an irresistible action. I'll go snap mine off now.


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice fish from both of you! Casting or trolling?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Casting. I seldom troll


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

I caught mine jigging.
Merry Christmas to all


----------

